

Harvard Smartphone Usability Study  - dataminer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sryBnF6Klcg&feature=player_embedded

======
pedalpete
I can't tell if they had multiple people trying to complete each task on each
phone, or if they had only one shot per phone.

Plus adding contacts and dailing a number, aren't really common tasks on a
smartphone, are they??

On the iPhone, it seems the user didn't have to select a person to send the
txt too.

------
kenjackson
Love the Benny Hill music, but for a study, don't you need more than one
person per phone per task? Would it have been too hard to get 5-10 people per
phone per task?

